# Ruger 22/45 w/suppressor...fun gun



## Alan in GA (Feb 20, 2011)

I've enjoyed plinking with this pistol and took a picture for you. Also have a 10/22 w/Shilen 22LR Match chambered rifle threaded for same but that's another forum!
Soon will thread a 17 Mach II barrel for this suppressor. I know I will still hear the bullet's sonic crack but the muzzle noise will be gone.
Now to get a scope on this 22/45!
I wish I could 'hunt' with this suppressor, but for some reason GA regs say "no hunting with silencers". I can't see why non game would be under this law but supposedly it covers 'all' hunting.
Shooting a 22 with a silencer gives you new respect for a 40 grain bullet. It really hits with a WALLOP! Usually the noise from the gun overshadows the sound of the bullet hitting a target but not with one of these on the gun.
Wish I could afford another one for a Contender 357 barrel what with all the 38 Spl ammo out there that is subsonic. A higher quality can is much more expensive that this inexpensive [around $200] can. So with the necessity of a $200 Fed Tax stamp for EACH can, and $400-$600 for a quality can, it gets prohibitively expensive for this guy! Oh yeah, and the fee for threading the barrel, add another handful of cash on top! : O


----------



## m1garand30064 (Feb 21, 2011)

What can is that?  I have a mark III with a PAC lite upper and a silencerco sparrow.

A federal bulk pack and this setup provides hours of fun!


----------



## Alan in GA (Feb 21, 2011)

*It's a*

TAC 65 by Tactical Inovations Inc.
All aluminum. Not sure how easy [or not] it will be to disassemble after hundreds of rounds. Lead will build up to where it's almost impossible. I paid $25 or so[?] for the takedown wrench.


----------

